# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Hi! I'm renovating an old caravan

## vanman

Hi! Am currently in the process of renovating an old caravan including adding an ensuite including washing machine :Smilie: . Wondering if anyone has done this and can point me in the right direction where to buy new cladding at a good price or give me any tips?

----------


## OFG

G'day Vanman, welcome to the forum, sounds an interesting project. 
I reckon your best shot might be to post in the General Odds and Sods forum. 
Give it a try there and see how you go.

----------

